# 540 exhaust question...



## e39540i6 (Oct 9, 2003)

Is there a big difference if I switch over to dual exhaust like the m5? I know I would have to switch the bumper, but what else would I have to do? I have the opportunity to buy a complete exhaust off an m5. Should I buy it and then buy the aftermarket upgrade, or should I just upgrade my current exhaust? Thanx in advance.


----------



## bmw540i (Mar 30, 2003)

e39540i6 said:


> Is there a big difference if I switch over to dual exhaust like the m5? I know I would have to switch the bumper, but what else would I have to do? I have the opportunity to buy a complete exhaust off an m5. Should I buy it and then buy the aftermarket upgrade, or should I just upgrade my current exhaust? Thanx in advance.


You have to do alot of modifications... THe m5 doesnt have a spare tire so you have to remove your spare tire theres cutting and welding to be done. Towards performance i dont think there are any infact i heard that it looses HP.


----------



## e39540i6 (Oct 9, 2003)

Really? Did not know that. That is not something I want to do.  
Back to the drawing board. Thanx.


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Hmmm.... loses HP??? I would think that you would lose bottom end torque but gain upper end HP. As far as the mods, there was one guy who managed to do dual exhaust but put the dual mufflers back where the resonator used to be. I have been under my car trying to figure out how to do a quad tip... there is pretty much no room on the passenger side to fit a full muffler. You could probably fit a pipe but definitely not a muffler can. My exhaust is heavily modified... no resonator, 2 1/2" pipe going from the cats "Y" to the back where I have a dual tipped magnaflow. I love the sound when it fires off! I did lose a little low end torque but it screams all the way to the stock redline. If you are going for performance, this will get you as much flow as you can probably use, if you are going for looks, hunt around for that dual exhaust setup I was discussing above. I am pretty hesitant to: a. lose my spare b. have someone hack up the underbody c. spend a boat load of cash on a used m5 part. All in all, the magnaflow and a decent weld job should be around $250 total.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

Here is a pic of a quad system:










_edit: Not sure why the image is not showing up, but if you follow the link below, you can see the exhaust system. _ 

It sounds great. If you want to hear it and a few others go here:
Exhaust Sounds


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

There are 3 routes you can take. 1 - Replace your trunk floor with that of an M5 one. This will remove your spare and raise teh battery up to make room for the right side muffler. 2 - Find a good mechanic with alot of time on his hands to massage the spare wheel well and battery location mith a rubber mallet to make room for the exhaust. 3 - Take the route Saman took following the link in Malacki's post above.

I'm preparing for the number 1 route myself but that is part of my secret plans so I can not say anymore about that....


----------



## e39540i6 (Oct 9, 2003)

But is it really worth doing all that? :dunno: 
I really don't want to lose my spare.


----------

